# Scarcoids: Liverpool Cream



## Bugly (5 September 2008)

I'm trying to treat a big scarcoid (hanging next to my mares lady bits) at the moment using Liverpool cream.  Just wondering if other users found that it 'burned' the skin surrounding the scarcoid.  As the scarcoid flops about the cream has been rubbing off onto the inside of her thigh.  The surroudning skin has been going pink.

Has anyone found that the burning has caused normal skin to open up as a wound? 

It's driving me nuts at the moment!  Scarcoid has gone all bloody and yuck!


----------



## KrujaaLass (5 September 2008)

Sorry don't know anything about Liverpool cream but can you not put vasaline around the good skin to act as a barrier.


----------



## barbaraNcolin (5 September 2008)

I'm not sure we had liverpool cream and it wasn't to treat a sarcoid but some other skin condition at the top of his hind leg. It came in a non-descript plastic container from our vet. This has scarred around the site and went pink at the time of treatment but we never had any skin opening up or becoming sore through the contact from this cream.


----------



## curlygirla2001 (5 September 2008)

Hi Bugly,

My warmblood had a sarcoid the size of a golf ball (eventually), right next to his belly button.....It was soooo ugly and im sure it was very sore. Not sure what the liverpool cream is, but, my vet got cream from L'pool university (leahurst) and it was arsnic based!!!
He had 3 treatments which obviously 'burned' and it went bloody and yakky, then dropped off! 
Youve got to be very careful with sarcoids as flies can land on them ...eat a bit.....land in your horses eyes etc and SPREAD them....How yak is that! 
The cream can only be administered by vets and obviously as its so hazardous has to be put on very carefully!!
My horse had this sarcoid about 4 years ago (when he was 2)
There is no scaring, as soon as it dropped off the hole healed and touch wood no other sarcoid has appeared, thank god!


----------



## jrp204 (5 September 2008)

The vet covered the are surrounding the sarcoid with petroleum jelly to protect it before using the liverpool cream.


----------



## Bubbles (5 September 2008)

Hi Bugly, my gelding has cream applied between his back legs which caused the most almight mess: I hope your vet gave you some pain relief to give your mare while she's being treated. The damage to the skin healed up very quickly, but as all the others have said, lots of vaseline as a barrier to the surrounding area. The other thing is that some vets like to slather the cream on, I'm sure you know but this is NOT what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Bugly (5 September 2008)

Thanks guys:  the cream i have sounds like girla1978 and Bubbles stuff......the vet said about putting the petroleum jelly on.  I have tried but she kicks like a b****d so I have to twitch her which i don't like to do very often as it's my secret weapon when i need to clip her. 

I can just get the cream on with the wooden spatula before she swings for me; but the petroleum jelly is more difficult due to its consistency.

Yes: my vet gave me a load of Bute for pain relief.

Well as the flies are calming down a bit i'll have to grit my teeth and get on with this horrid treatment.  Scarcoid is now the size of a ping pong ball: poor girl it must hurt like hell: i just wish she was a little more generous with her cow kicks!

That's gross about the flies.....i'll keep her mask on her for a while yet.

Who invented scarcoids: they are the most evil things when they are in hard to reach places!


----------



## Bubbles (5 September 2008)

Bugly, has your vet left you the Liverpool cream to apply yourself??!!


----------



## curlygirla2001 (5 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bugly, has your vet left you the Liverpool cream to apply yourself??!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because he most certainly shouldnt have done!!! OMG this is a bit scary, it should only be in the hands of vets and such like..... Im pretty sure you are only supposed to have a course of 3 treatments you know! :-s

I hope she is ok the poor thing, how does it look, does it appear to be down sizing with treatment? Is it blood red? Can you see the kind of stalk that feeds the sarcoid or not?


----------



## Bugly (5 September 2008)

Yes they have but it's their own brew: I just Liverpool Cream so everyone knew what I was talking about.  They said it is perfectly safe for me to apply on my own.  I suspect its a mix of their own stuff and blood root ointment.


----------



## Bugly (5 September 2008)

girla1978 i haven't been able to keep the treatment consistent as i was worried about flies the rest of the skin burning so I couldn't report about consistent changes.
 Initially it did go down in size and then stopped. 

It has now gone bloody in one spot and then there are little blobs on other parts of it. I cant see the feeder stalk.

I'll treat you to some gruesome photos next week!


----------



## star (5 September 2008)

i put vaseline around the sarcoid and on his belly and opposite hindleg so protect it from the Liverpool cream.


----------



## Ashkadog (5 September 2008)

My boy had a sarcoid by his eye,about half inch below. I was given some cream from the guy they speak to in Liverpool. Vet had to send photo's in first. It was horrendous at the beginning and I just thought "Why did I start this,I should have just left it alone" it looked so sore and I couldnt touch his face properly without rubber gloves and I just hated it and then all of a sudden it started to clear,healed really well.No sarcoid and you wouldnt even know he ever had one.


----------



## dontpanic (12 September 2008)

Last year my vet used the cream which stopped a sarcoid growing on her belly but left it still attached. We then put a band around the growth and it dropped off within 2 days. She now has more growths on her bottom under her tail and between her legs. The vet applied bands this time as both areas would be difficult to apply the cream. Too early to say if this works this time but looks promising as the growths are shrivelling.


----------

